# Jehrico



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

this is a great show (at least the first season was) that is about nukes going off and a small town dealing with the effect. It's a really really good show and kind of accurately portrays the things you will go through!

it's on netflix instant view, the show was cancelled after season one, but fans got them to bring it back and season two is super rushed and sloppy..


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree this was a good show and might have been credited with planting the seed of our idea to prep. I wish that they would have held it on for a few more seasons but still enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

It kinda woke me up to needing a sense of community and wanting to have my butt covered should something go off like that!


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I was disappointed when I reached the end. I wanted more.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> this is a great show (at least the first season was) that is about nukes going off and a small town dealing with the effect. It's a really really good show and kind of accurately portrays the things you will go through!
> 
> it's on netflix instant view, the show was cancelled after season one, but fans got them to bring it back and season two is super rushed and sloppy..


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Season 1 was fantastic! Where is season 2?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

finished that a few weeks ago was good


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

_Jericho_, along with James Wesley, Rawles' _Patriots_, and Matthew Braken's _Enemies Foreign and Domestic_ are responsible for turning me into the Libertarian-minded Prepper I am today. Jericho's first season is all about Survival, while the second season deals more with an increasingly tyrannical, corrupt, and illegitimate Federal Government taking over. There's supposed to be a "Season 3" comic series, but I've never found it in print.


----------

